# Reloading Inventory List



## ah141nj (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello All,

Anyone keep a list of rounds you have loaded up and stored in your "ammo boxes"? Not a reloading log, but a list of boxed rounds.
I was thinking of making an Excel spreadsheet with the index # of each box I have in inventoy. As I use them I would cross them off my list. This way I can keep track of what I have, what I need & possibly how much I shoot.
Any thoughts or examples?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

That would work if you feel the need. I label each box plus I have diffrent colored boxes for diffrent types of rounds. I'm only loading for three diffrent calibers and only one seriously. I have a standard plinking/target load and a HP Defense load so it is easy to keep track of just by counting the colored boxes. As far as counting is concerned I just keep track of what is in the current Mag so I know when to change the mag or the slide is gonna lock back. Not to ambitious but it works for me and it's simple....Boy do I like simple!tumbleweed


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You are not shooting enough. Cycle your inventory continuously (through your gun)then what you loaded yesterday will be fresh in your mind for todays session.

Besides they tell me this stuff goes bad like fresh fish if you don't use it right away. :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:

tumbleweed


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

TOF said:


> You are not shooting enough. Cycle your inventory continuously (through your gun)then what you loaded yesterday will be fresh in your mind for todays session.
> 
> Besides they tell me this stuff goes bad like fresh fish if you don't use it right away. :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:
> 
> tumbleweed


Bonjour TOF,
I have a question about the 500 I reloaded on Sunday. 
Will they last till next weekend _OR_ should I go to the range after work _EVERY_ night this week? :anim_lol::mrgreen::smt023
If you think I should I'll tell the wife _YOU_ said I had too.:smt170

fusil


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

fusil said:


> Bonjour TOF,
> I have a question about the 500 I reloaded on Sunday.
> Will they last till next weekend _OR_ should I go to the range after work _EVERY_ night this week? :anim_lol::mrgreen::smt023
> If you think I should I'll tell the wife _YOU_ said I had too.:smt170
> ...


Bonjour fusil,

Tell her they will stink up the house like a basket of dead fish. 100 a day should get rid of them before they go bad.

Enjoy

TOF

tumbleweed


----------

